# Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt



## naturteichtante (27. Feb. 2008)

Hi ihr Lieben,

war heute mal wieder am Teich, und habe schon wieder 2 große Karpfen von meinem alten Bestand begraben können. Das waren jetzt schon vier von denen. Hab ich da ne Seuche eingeschleppt mit dem Neubesatz ohne was davon zu wissen? 

Bin etwas verwundert darüber, daß die Großen sterben  Was kann das denn sein, daß plötzlich soviel alte Karpfen vom Bestand her das zeitliche segnen? 

Es war mal wieder Geisterstunde am Teich. Ab und zu mal nen großer Karpfen und nach einer Stunde mal nen __ Goldfisch und eine __ Orfe gesichtet. Sind die alle weggestorben? 

Naja, ich muß wohl noch 4 Wochen warten bis ich mal alle aufgetaucht sehe. Normal ist das nicht, daß mir 4 fette, olle Karpfen einfach so sterben ...

Bin besorgt um den Bestand meiner stinknormalen Speisekarpfen!

LG
Tante


----------



## Flash (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Na ja es ist nicht einfach eine Diagnose zu stellen, wenn man keinerlei Eckdaten kennt.   

Was hatten die toten Teire? das gilt es ja zu ergründen?
Hast du die Fische untersucht ?
Sind die Wasserwerte OK ?
Zeigen sich irgendwelche Symthome ?
USW

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## koidst49 (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hallo tante,

was hast du denn für fische eingesetzt und wann war das?
hast du sie privat gekauft oder von einem händler?


----------



## naturteichtante (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Wasserwerte messe ich nicht, da ich einen Naturteich habe. Um es mal näher als in meinem Profil zu beschreiben: Es ist ein Teich in den 40ger Jahren angelegt. Ein ehemaliger Anglerteich in einer Kette mit Wasserzulauf aus nem Bach und auch Ablauf. Das ist die einzige Technik in dem System. 

Der Teich muß auch dringend mal abgelassen werden -ohne die Wasserwerte zu überprüfen. Zu den Karpfen habe ich letzten Sommer Goldfische, Nasen, Koi und Bitterlinge eingesetzt. Einen Teil davon habe ich im Gartencenter gekauft und den anderen Teil bei einem "guten" Fischfachhändler. 

Bei dem kann ich auch ne Wasserprobe abgeben und kostenlos auswerten lassen. Das sollte ich mal machen lassen  Die Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung und sehr Nährstoffreich in so einem System. 

Irgendwas muß ja Faul sein in dem System, weil der alte Karpfenbestand sich so minimiert. Meine "ollen" Karpfen liegen mir eben am Herzen, da ich sie nicht essen möchte. Wie sahen die toten Karpfen aus? Normal eben am Uferrand schwimmend wie ne Wasserleiche aufgedunsen ...

In dem Teich waren eben seit Bau nur Karpfen bis letzten Sommer  

LG
Tante


----------



## Findling (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Hallo Tante,

Du sprichst immer nur von deinen "alten" Karpfen. Wie alt sind die denn nun? Meines Wissens können Karpfen unter guten Bedingungen ca. 50 Jahre alt werden. Wenn der Teich wie du geschrieben hast in den 40ern gebaut wurde ist er also jetzt ca. 60 Jahre alt. Demnach wäre es nicht unmöglich, dass deine Karpfen einfach an "Altersschwäche" sterben. 

Also: wie alt waren die jetzt gestorbenen Karpfen ungefähr?

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## koidst49 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hallo tante,

bei deinem nächsten toten fisch würde ich dir empfehlen mal dr. lauenstein aus bodenstedt/vechelde an den teich zuholen,bzw. du wendest dich an dr.neuhaus von der tiho hannover. es kann ohne weiteres möglich sein, dass du dir mit deinen neuen fischen etwas in den teich eingeschleppt hast.


----------



## naturteichtante (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Also, es sind so ca. 50 - 70 cm große Karpfen drin von den alten und einige jüngere jeder Größe. Letzten Sommer waren die großen immer zur Fütterung da, und das waren ca. 14 Stück. 

Jetzt sind aber 4 der großen weg und auch ein jüngerer Kollege derer. Kann alles Zufall sein, daß die alten wirklich an Altersschwäche sterben und ein jüngerer, weil er einfach nicht das Genom zum alt werden hatte. 

Was massiv auffällig ist, daß seit dem Neubesatz soviel wie noch nie einfach stirbt - ich weiß das vom Vorbesitzer. 

Und der weiß das von dem der den Teich mal erbaut hat. Damals waren 100 Karpfen drin, da es ja mal ein Sportteich war, der auch regelmäßig abgelassen wurde und die Viecher auf dem Tisch landeten. Seit 20 Jahren ist der Teich quasi sich selbst überlassen gewesen -bis ich kam. 

Wie gesagt, der Teich muß dringend mal abgelassen werden. Ich habe dazu auch im Net recherchiert als Neuling, und nach der besten Jahreszeit dafür  gesucht. Entweder Frühjahr oder Herbst? Wann ist der günstigste Zeitpunkt dafür, da es ja einfach nur Streß für die Tiere ist? Im Frühjahr pennen die noch bis es los geht mit der Laichsaison und im September ist von einem tag auf den anderen schon Winterschlaf angesagt. Also bleibt ja nur der Spätsommer als optimalen Punkt. 

Ich habe auch irgendwie ein wenig Angst davor das zu tun. Ja klar, das Wasser ablassen und aus der verbleibenden Pfütze die Tiere in ein Becken stecken mit dem Teichwasser. Der Teich ist aber so groß, daß man das an einem Tag gar nicht schaffen kann, weil die Uferrandgebiete auch bearbeitet werden müssen. Flächenmäßig sind das ca. 80 qm und etliche Liter Wasser die bewältigt werden müssen für so eine Grundreinigung  Der Teich ist 3 Meter tief ...

Als Neuling stehe ich quasi wie ein Ochse vor dem Scheunentor. 

Frau und Teich ablassen und in Gummistiefeln stehend Fische einfangen und den Dreck der Laubbäume da rausholen  das geht nicht ohne fachkundige Männer  Alleine ist das Volumen echt nicht zu bewältigen an Wassermassen! 


Ich hoffe nur, daß es keine Seuche durch die neuen ist! Und wer weiß was ich da für ein altes Schätzchen im Teich hege vom Genom her. 60 Jahre alter Karpfenbestand ohne was Neues - bis auf meine Schandtat letztes Jahr mit der Tüte "buntes" als Neubesatz. 

Lg Tante


----------



## koidst49 (29. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hi tante,

wie soll man dir denn helfen, wenn du nicht die fragen beantwortest. du wohnst, nach deinen angaben im plz-bereich 38*** und das ist irgendwo in meiner gegend. zur info, im letzten jahr sind im bereich salzgitter, braunschweig, hannover und hameln khv ausgebrochen durch zukäufe von koi von sogenannten garagenhändler. also,wenn du wirklich hilfe willst, melde dich.


----------



## naturteichtante (1. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Nabend Daniel,

das ist richtig, daß ich in der Region wohne, aber ich habe meine Fische nicht über so einen Garagenhändler gekauft, sondern im "Gartencenter" und bei einem "Fachhändler für Aquaristik und Teichbau". Und die kaufen doch nicht bei einem Garagenhändler ihre Fische ein?  

Möglich ist alles, kann ich mir aber nicht wirklich vorstellen, weil die ja auch einen Ruf zu verlieren haben, oder?

LG
Tante

oder wie habe ichden Garagenhandel zu verstehen?


----------



## koidst49 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hi tante,

bei einem fall war auch ein gartencenter beteiligt.


----------



## SUI JIN (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

KHV bricht nicht jetzt aus, dafür ist es zu kalt, aber es ist durchaus möglich das Du Dir mit dem Neubesatz __ Parasiten eingeschleppt hast die der Altbestand nicht verträgt.

Hattest Du die neuen Tiere in Quarantäne? Abstrich? Salzbad?


----------



## koidst49 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hallo susanne,

da muß ich dir leider widersprechen wegen deiner aussage über khv.
hier mal ein auszug aus einem bericht über einem vortrag von dr.bergmann.
zitat,
Bergmann beschreibt in seinem Vortrag weiter, was viele Fischhalter bisher nicht für möglich hielten:
Den Ausbruch der Erkrankung bei bereits 8 Grad Celsius Wassertemperatur.
Demnach muss sich nach den Erkenntnissen der neuesten Forschung der Virus an europäische Verhältnisse angepasst haben.
 datum dieses vortrags war der 25.02.2007
ich habe zur zeit z.b. 9,5 grad im teich, ohne heizung und ohne abdeckung.


----------



## velos (3. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Den Ausbruch der Erkrankung bei bereits 8 Grad Celsius Wassertemperatur.
Demnach muss sich nach den Erkenntnissen der neuesten Forschung der Virus an europäische Verhältnisse angepasst haben.


----------



## March (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Ich hab nicht soviel Ahnung von Krankheiten wie ihr, aber: 
Wenn es sich um den KHV handelt, müssten doch (fast) alle Karpfen davon betroffen sein, oder?

(Ich persönlich tippe auf Altersschwäche)


----------



## Kevinacecombat (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*



			
				March schrieb:
			
		

> (Ich persönlich tippe auf Altersschwäche)



Alterschwäche bei dem Alter=NEIN 
Karpfen werden locker 60 Jahre alt!
Es hat mit Einwirkungen von aussen zu tun oder die Besatzdichte hat sich in diesen Jahren so stark erhöht das Nahrungsmangel herrscht und einige Karpfen normal gestorben sind!
Die anderen sind durch die vermehrte Verwesung der anderen Fische erkrankt!

Wasserwerte wären sehr hilfreich!


----------



## rainthanner (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Hallo, 

man sollte mal einen Abstrich von zwei oder drei Fischen nehmen. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## March (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*



			
				Kevinacecombat schrieb:
			
		

> Alterschwäche bei dem Alter=NEIN
> Karpfen werden locker 60 Jahre alt


 
Die Teichanlage besteht aber schon seit den 40er Jahren. Und das ist schon über 60 Jahre her .


----------



## naturteichtante (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

boah,

jetzt bin ich ja total verwirrt :beeten 

also daniel, wenn ein "gartencenter" daran beteiligt war, kannst du mir auch sagen welcher? 

kann ich mir zwar immer noch nicht vorstellen, daß es tatsächlich so ist, aber ich lasse mich ja gern eines beseren belehren  

mein teich ist eigentlich immer arschkalt aufgrund der lage und des frischwasserzulaufs -auch im sommer  

llg
tante


----------



## naturteichtante (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hi kevin,

der teich ist nicht überfüllt und futtermangel herrscht somit auch nicht!

was fressen fische schon im winter, wenn se sich in der ruhe befinden in eiskaltem wasser, hm?


----------



## naturteichtante (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

na gut, dann sind halt alle pauschal an altersswäche gestorben. ich werde es letztendlich in ein paar wochen sehen, was da auftaucht zur fütterung und was nicht.

lg tante

bis zum frühlingserwachen im teich


----------



## March (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

Lass doch einfach mal die Wasserwerte bestimmen. 
Das macht eigentlich fast jede Zoo/Tier/Fischhandlung kostenlos. 
Ich war damals bei Ho**bach und D**ner - die Diagnosen waren zwar Bullshit aber das Wasser wurde kostenlos untersucht.

Wenn die Wasserwerte OK sind, kann es sich entweder um Fischkrankheiten oder Altersschwäche handeln. 

Falls nur die alten Karpfen betoffen sind tippe ich weiterhin auf Altersschwäche.


----------



## Kevinacecombat (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*



			
				naturteichtante schrieb:
			
		

> na gut, dann sind halt alle pauschal an altersswäche gestorben. ich werde es letztendlich in ein paar wochen sehen, was da auftaucht zur fütterung und was nicht.
> 
> lg tante
> 
> bis zum frühlingserwachen im teich


Es kann ja nicht sein das alle Karpfen an Alterschwäche gestorben sind!
Kannst du vll nicht mal dein Wasser testen lassen in einem Zoofachhandel?

Oder kannst du mal Bilder von deinen lebenden und verendeten Karpfen machen??

Würde wirklich sehr viel weiterhelfen!

Gruss Kevin


----------



## juergen-b (4. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hy,


habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht die O² werte zu messen ????

ok - im winter eher weniger oft die ursache, aber uralter teich gammel am boden ohne ende, da sind dann mal schnell die O² werte im keller ????

für O² mangel spricht auch daß es die großen zuerst erwischt.



aber so wie es aussieht, reden wir uns hier die finger wund und da wo die fische eingehen, passiert mal gar nix was so richtig hand und fuß hat :? 

also unnötiges bla bla bla,  oder sag mal an tante, was bisher konkret unternommen wurde, mit welchem ergebniss ????????????

jürgen


----------



## koidst49 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Mein alter Karpfenbestand stirbt*

hi jürgen,

ich habe doch schon 2 anschriften gepostet an die sich tante wenden kann.
mir fällt als drittes noch die laves in hannover ein. feststellen was los ist, kann man meiner meinung nach, bei ihrem problem nur vorort am teich.


----------

